# Does open DC motor need protection?



## RKM (Jun 9, 2008)

I have the same concern about an open motor. Road splash, rain and snow may be hard to seal away from an exposed motor. I'd be more comfortable with a TEFC motor. I haven't seen Totally Enclosed Fan Cooled DC motors for EV traction. The Netgain and ADC are open and used all the time, so it must not be the problem I think it would be.

How much shielding is necessary? How do you protect it and still allow air flow for cooling?

It seems to me that this is one issue where AC drive has an adantage.

Rob


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

If you intend to be driving through rain/snow/salt then protection is important. You could build an enclosure around the motor with a ducted fan to move air around it, or put a belly pan on the vehicle with a slot for the drive shaft. The belly pan would also help your aerodynamics.


----------

